# How to change a dashboard light on a 66



## F-RICE (May 11, 2009)

The pod where my gas gauge is has a blown light. So when i turn on my headlights that pod has no light. Do i change the bulb from behind or can that whole pod come out? By the way if i wanted to take out the speedo is it taken out from the front or do you have to pull it out from behind? Thanks guys


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the whole dash unscrews in one piece with the 7 or 8 screws that are in the dash cluster bezel then you service everything from the back


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Easiest way to work under a 66 dash is to pull the front seat out and lay down on the floor and take care of business. I just fixed the wiring on my 66 and loosened the dash and only gained about an inch of clearance. I didnt' take the heater control out because it was too hard to get to the screws that hold it in, and I didn't want to remove all the heater cables.
Also make sure your dash is grounded well, or none of your lights will work. Everything has to be removed from the rear.


----------

